# Fall means hunting! And Eating! recipes



## tickhound93 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hey guys, fall is upon us, yes FALL, a dirty four letter word that means lots of work, and lots of pleasure for everyone. I hunt everything that moves in North East Iowa. I also eat most everything that one can hunt in northeast iowa. Lets get this thread started to benefit others tables after the kill. post your recipes for your wild game. I have never in my life taken a deer to the locker, so i got some experience, and some tasty recipes. 

Deer rope sausage.
for ten pound batch
70 percent deer/30 percent ground pork or all deer if you like it
4 tbsp salt
2 tbsp pepper
add 2 tsp brown sugar to 1 cup warm water, pour over seasoned meat and mix.
stuff mixed meat into 2 inch casings, i prefer natural casings
COLD SMOKE for 20 to 30 minutes
package raw and freeze.
I cold smoke this so it can be thrown in a pan and boiled, thrown on the grill, or put in a big crock pot with homemade sauerkraut. 
hope you all enjoy!


----------



## huskihl (Sep 14, 2015)

Bass pro shops sells Uncle Bucks fish batter. I use it for game birds, waterfowl, fried chicken, venison,...mild, original, or spicy. Dont get the light and crispy stuff. Roll the pieces in it and fry it medium rare in a pan

Or marinate game pieces in Italian dressing and oj for a couple days. Wrap it in bacon and grill it


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 19, 2015)

Deer shoulder pickin
Remove the leg at the knee and all the silverskin/fat you can from a whole shoulder or both shoulders while leaving them intact; fingers prying between the muscles and a fillet knife worked under it work well to peel most of it off.
Then make deep cuts almost to the bones, about 1.5" apart across and vertical to make diamonds or kinda like a checkerboard. put it in a x large zip lock bag
and pour 1 bottle of Paul Newmans Balsamic Vinegar salad dressing in and seal pressing the air out. cracked black pepper is optional.
marinate 24-48 hours and turn a few times/morning/evening ( 48 or more for older deer)
let stand @ room temp an hour or 2, fire up the grill and cook turning frequently about every 10 mins.
as the outer meat cooks use a fillet knife to slice off thin pieces down to the rare meat and put it in a bowl or just eat it w your fingers or put it on sourdough rolls and eat right off the grill w friends and a beverage.
I usually mop the shoulder w more fresh marinade each time I flip the hot side up.


----------

